# java moss



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

anybody no anyplace online where i can buy java moss none of my fish stores seem to carry it so i decided to find somewhere online that i can trust so got any ideas


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

java moss can easily be found at the for sale section of any fish/planted tank forum.
i'm sure if you look there, you'll find it easily.


some places i visit:
www.plantedtank.net
www.aquaticplantcentral.com


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello,

I should have some available by the end of the week if I can find time to trim it back.

Larry Vires


----------

